

SproutCore debuts new HTML5 web development tools - devinus
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/04/19/sproutcore_debuts_new_html5_web_development_tools.html

======
blahpro
“SproutCore” sounds like a musical sub-genre of veggie metal.

~~~
evanrmurphy

      ooEEuuuuuuu killer tofuuuuuu

------
roder
Greenhouse looks interesting. I'd be intersted in seeing how it stacks up
against Atlas. Can anyone offer insight?

~~~
ColinCampbell
Greenhouse isn't ready to be compared to Atlas just yet, the development has
only been ongoing for a matter of weeks. That being said, Atlas costs money,
and Greenhouse is completely open source:

<http://github.com/sproutit/sproutcore/tree/mg/master>

If you're more comfortable with Obj-C/J, then Cappuccino is the way you should
go. Personally I use SproutCore because I'm far more comfortable in
JS/HTML/CSS.

